# Rough night...



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

We picked up Penny yesterday. She is 9 weeks, weighs about 1 lb, and is a ball of energy. I tried to get her to sleep in her playpen last night.... she screamed and howled off and on for 5 hours. At that point, I was desperate for some sleep so I waited until she was quiet again to take her out and bring her in the bed. She slept the rest of the night without making a noise. Having such a tiny, young puppy is so different for me! Lion was 13 weeks when we got him and weighed 3 lbs. He had an idea what potty pads were and would use them a bit at first. Penny has no clue, and I know it is because she is so much younger. She won't eat the treats I give her when I try to reward her for being quiet/going potty, etc, instead she just licks them. We can't put her on Orijen yet because it is too big for her. Also, the breeder gave me a 6lb bag of her food after I had already bought one not knowing, so we will keep her on the Chicken Soup food for a while. 
I have never had a puppy that screams so much! She cries when I leave the room, cries in her car travel bag, and cries in her playpen. It is going to be a hard first few days.. I guess I am only thinking of the negative things because I am so tired, but once I get a good nights sleep I am sure everything will seem better. Lion gets along great with her!

Sorry this is so long.. Here are some photos:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so so cute.  Love her. Sorry she is having a tough time at night. Can you put her pen/crate near Lion? That seems to work with Asia.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I had her pen in our bedroom, Lion sleeps in the bed but I didn't want her to sleep with us yet so she doesn't get hurt. Lion has run of the house when I am gone, so I put her pen out where she can see him when I am away. I hope it will help!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

hi im sorry you are having a bad time to tell you the truth the first week i had cocco he was in cage in my daughters room and woke every 2 hours for a wee play ect then then the 2nd week i thought i would try giving him the run of the kitchen and that didnt work he cryed for hours so i gave up and just took him to bed with me and he slept for 7 hours so i got sleep yay but last night i put him back in my daughters room in his cage and he slept for 7 hours again before needing a wee ect then i took him back to bed with me and he slept again for about a hour


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Cocomummy

That's really funny it's exactly what we did. We now have Sparky in his bed which is between our pillows. He sleeps all through the night. They just like to be close. When he was in his cage we used to get up every few hours to pee him. He would come into bed with us at 7 as a treat. I love it when he gets in. His treat if he is good


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

Missy. Penny is absolutely adorable. These first weeks are tough and you have got her really young. She will be missing her mum


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Penny is such a cutie!
When we got Gucci, he was 8 weeks and a bit so he didn't and still has no incline on using potty pads haha
But hopefully with perseverance we both can succeed


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you tried a heat pad,a good play before bedtime, a teddy to snuggle up to ,just thinking of all the things i did,oh and a massage when she's in the crate,head and shoulders,i found this soothed Dottie to sleep.Good luck


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone! I left her in her playpen for 1 1/2 hours while I was in class today, and when I came back she had eaten her food and was asleep. I also put her in there when I can't watch her, and so far she has been chewing on her toys and not making a fuss. I know she is really young, so I can't expect her to understand right away that whining won't help, and I am sure she misses her siblings/mom.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

She is such an adorable little one.. and it sounds as if maybe things are a bit better now. I hope things will go more smoothly.. I am a soft touch and usually ended up with the babies in bed with us..lol


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

chideb said:


> She is such an adorable little one.. and it sounds as if maybe things are a bit better now. I hope things will go more smoothly.. I am a soft touch and usually ended up with the babies in bed with us..lol


Yes, now that I have slept a little I feel a little more optimistic! I think I am just going to let her sleep with us.. I will just have to put her in a place where she isn't in danger of falling off the bed. That always worries me


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What I did with Billy, Smoke and Pepper is have them in their crate on the bed with us, next to my pillow the first few weeks. Billy was 6 months when I got him, so after he was settled in, he just slept in the bed with us. Smoke was 9 weeks and Pepper was 6 weeks old when I got them. After they could sleep throught the night without problems, they went into the pen in the dog room until they were 5 months old. I never had any problems with them whining or having a fuss when it was bed time, I guess i was very lucky. Best of luck with your little one.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

shes a cutie  can you put her pen near your bed?


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Missy - We just got Pebbles too & she was in our bed on the first night, it's only fair when the others are in there too  I just layed a heap or spare pillows & cushions around the perimeter (sp?) of the bed so she would have a soft landin on the off chance that she did fall out. No accidents as yet, fingers crossed.

Penny is just gorgeous btw!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

glad you have got so sleep now and ive decided i love him in bed cuddled up with me now we went back to bed for a hour toady for a kip all cuddled up


----------

